# Beware Fry's GQ Brand !



## jed_c (Mar 24, 2006)

I Purchased a GQ RX-7336 laptop about 5 months ago, it ran pretty well, that is until I had a Windows XP Moment and my OS bit the dust. I attempted to reinstall the preloaded software using the Recovery CDs that came with the computer and they dont work !.

The instructions in the owners manual said to simply place recovery CD 1 ind the drive and
reboot to begin the install process.

None of the 3 CDs are bootable, each contains 1 file named WINXPOPK.EG which seems to be some sort of proprietary image ????.

The users manual listed 2 support sites, allsupport.net which is no longer a valid site and fryssupport.net which I contacted.
They didnt respond to my e-mail requests for help, so I called.
They told me I needed a boot disk which was on the website, I d/l'd it only to find out it was a (I'm not making this up) Windows98 startup disk.
Not a specially modified 98 boot disk with an extraction tool, just a Windows98 boot disk.

I'm really confused now, so I call back and they tell me I need to call the manager of the store that I bought the computer at for help.

Anyone have any helpful advice other that stay away from Fry's altogether ?

Thanks


----------



## jed_c (Mar 24, 2006)

It has been suggested that if this indeed is a system wide problem, a Class action suite could be in order. Any other GQ owners ever sucessfully used their "restore" disks ?.

Anyone care to check theirs out and see if they work ?. It could be new software for all GQ owners..


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi jed_c,

Look at: http://forums.techguy.org/reviews/446910-network-issue-frys-gq-brand.html

-- Tom


----------



## Cybercoyote (Apr 12, 2006)

jed_c said:


> Not a specially modified 98 boot disk with an extraction tool, just a Windows98 boot disk.


This isnt anything speical. The OEM's like to put out 'upgrade' CD's with thier software, or 'restore' CD's. Basically that means you have a full version of windows XP home, but it's authentication process requires that you have a previous version of windows to install the damned thing. 
Thank Microsoft for keeping things intresting!


----------



## kiznkitten (Apr 15, 2006)

We have 2 of these machines and have had both in repeatedly for broken hinges. The CD-Rom died in one and the HD died in the other. Nothing but problems. Fry's claims that no one has ever comlained about the hinges breaking and that they don't see these machines in for repair. The machine has a design flaw, the retractable feet that use the lid to CAM them down transfer all the weight of the machine to the hinges. 5 repairs in 8 months so far and Fry's keeps the machine for the full 2 months for each repair thereby eating up the time on our service contracts. They claim no one else has this problem and the manufacurer is stating it is not a manufactureres defect (design flaw). We have contacted the BBB and complained in writing. We're getting ready to hire a lawyer. Does anybody else have problems with this machine?


----------



## MNG0304 (Mar 3, 2006)

No problems with mine so far.

Reference posts:
1
2
3
4

My laptop is currently exposed to constant use (12-16 hrs/day), field conditions (high heat, burnt metal smoke, etc) and transporting in a slightly padded backpack that contains an additional 10 or so pounds of paperwork. My computer is definitely being put through the wringer, but has held up for 2 months with zero problems.

I have the restore CDs but have not determined if they suffer jed_c's problem. But I did download all the ECS drivers and have them backed up on an external HD.


----------



## smoothk (Oct 28, 2007)

I am also having problems with the Fry's tech support. The hard drive on the laptop crashed and the 2nd of the restore cd won't work and so far no help on how to get a replacement from the people from Fry's. so i am on the brink of buying a new unit. I tried loading a fresh windows xp but i get an image error. Does anyone have any ideas on loading a fresh winxp without using the cd that came with it since cd 2 will not work.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

hmm, I have no particular problems with my GQ computers.:up: :up:


----------

